# Seiko Skx007k



## elcap (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got my new skx007, very happy with it but the rubber band is too stiff. Will it soften up over time or should i just change it out? Buy the way i had one of these seiko divers 20yr's ago when i was in the navy and it was one of the toughest watches ive ever had.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

elcap said:


> I just got my new skx007, very happy with it but the rubber band is too stiff. Will it soften up over time or should i just change it out? Buy the way i had one of these seiko divers 20yr's ago when i was in the navy and it was one of the toughest watches ive ever had.


i have mine on a nato, think it goes great


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

elcap said:


> I just got my new skx007, very happy with it but the rubber band is too stiff. Will it soften up over time or should i just change it out? Buy the way i had one of these seiko divers 20yr's ago when i was in the navy and it was one of the toughest watches ive ever had.


Welcome :rltb:

Post some pics then m8


----------



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> elcap said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my new skx007, very happy with it but the rubber band is too stiff. Will it soften up over time or should i just change it out? Buy the way i had one of these seiko divers 20yr's ago when i was in the navy and it was one of the toughest watches ive ever had.
> ...


I wear mine on a nato too. You can buy them from RLT.


----------



## taxico (Jun 16, 2008)

some people boil their stock seiko/citizen straps.

please google up on how to do so safely before trying it out...!

(it doesn't work on natural rubber; i tried...)

p/s: forgot to add, it won't "soften" the strap. it'll only mold the strap to a shape that fits your wrist better/comfortably.


----------

